

Portal for sharing news and articles - isboat
http://codersnews.com/

======
eYsYs
Neat. Needs a bit of work though. At least 3 things come at the top of my
mind: 1) Search 2) Categorization/keyword 3) Don't directly dump the page in
an internal frame. Use some content summarization tool. I loved the way
readability.js by arc90 worked. Use that. Do a world of good to your users and
your website.

